# Getting some new lights...Sunblasters or aquarium brand?



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a planted 20 gallon long(30x12x12) and I'm going for a high lighting system. I'm thinking of getting two 3 feet sunblaster lights T5HO with reflectors. The sunblaster fixtures are going to be a little longer than the length of the tank. 

Would it be a good idea to go with 2 sunblaster fixtures or some single unit dual light fixture from coralife or other aquarium brand?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The sunblasters are nice, except they were meant for hanging. There is no mounting acc. for them. Unless you need HO lighting , I would just go with the Coralife dual bulb fixture. I had great plant growth with them. Also the sunblasters don't come with the reflectors, they have to be purchased seperately. Other options...IPU had a great priced new line of T5HO fixtures you may want to check out.They are made by AquaNova and come with the mounting & hanging hardware. Here's more info from the manufacturer: the 4"fixture:http://www.novaeuro.com/?a=produkty&opcja=show&idprod=200&idkat=6&idpodkat=49
All the others Aqua Nova


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually, the sunblasters that I sell have the mounting clips inside the package so if you want to mount them in a canopy then you can use the clips. I've had great success with the sunblasters, in fact I find that even though Sunblaster and Coralife HOT5 bulbs are considered the same, the Sunblasters seem brighter. The advantage of the Coralife is that it's a fixture, so it's an easy unit which looks nice whereas the sunblaster they are just strips of lights. With the reflectors (At least the ones I have) the amount of light reflected back is more than the coralife (the coralife reflectors are not the greatest). I've setup of brand new sunblaster lights with reflectors for customers and cut out the grooves in the reflector so that the whole light/reflector sits on the rim of the tank and the groove in the reflector prevents the light from moving. It's a quick and easy solution.

That being said, in my own opinion, the Hagen Glo fixtures is a really good fixture (and not too pricey) with great reflectors. Another alternative are Odyssea HOT5 dual bulb fixtures we carry. They work just as well as the coralife fixture but are HO (some of the coralife T5 fixtures are normal output) and are cheaper priced.

Either way, we have replacement sunblaster bulbs for only $10 each.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to agree with you Pat, the sunblaster definitely seem brighter. And good tip on trimming the reflector....always hated how mine sat on top of the tank,


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello i agree sunblaster are good but ugly but do have mounting clips. so i got a section of plastic eaves trough ment for a house, with 2 end caps and it works good and looks good. my brother took his old light that matched his canopy and gutted it and installed his sunblasters. and is a lot cheaper than an aquarium brand. i do like the Coralife i have but the blaster was much cheaper. Cheers


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i forgot to mention the Coralife bulbs are a little bit shorter but still work in the blaster. i have a ho blaster pair. 1 with blaster stock bulb and 1 with a Coralife color bulb. Cheers


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Best bang for the buck are sunblaster. It's the bulb that matters.


----------

